# Lume Shots



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

These are all Strontium Aluminate based lume, but i'd like to see some Tritium and Electroluminescent shots too...

[IMG alt="3856085520_7b6d431c5f.jpg...ickr.com/2619/3856085520_7b6d431c5f.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3826859226_ef60d38a11.jpg...ickr.com/2635/3826859226_ef60d38a11.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3743903366_1dc9cd1678.jpg...ickr.com/2447/3743903366_1dc9cd1678.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3901584184_5bfeba0e75.jpg...ickr.com/2547/3901584184_5bfeba0e75.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Great idea for a thread. I'll add some later when it's dark and I've had a chance to set up my camera.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

[IMG alt="3925866019_c0352ea4f1.jpg...ickr.com/3444/3925866019_c0352ea4f1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice to have a lume thread occasionally. There was a pretty good one last christmas that you can see here

I'll have to get a few more lume shots of the watches I have now.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> Nice to have a lume thread occasionally. There was a pretty good one last christmas that you can see here
> 
> I'll have to get a few more lume shots of the watches I have now.


Cool! Nice shots of nice watches in there, lets see some new ones, it's Christmas soon!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

No longer in my custardy, but he's my old Franken


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Some pretty poor efforts at trying to get some daylight lume shots :down:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

A couple of mine...........



















Pretty dreadful i'm afraid


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Seiko Black Panther










and a 60 sec exposure


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Traser H3 Tritium


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, just three as that's all the watches I have at the moment.

1973 Seamaster F300 (understandably dim):










2006 Speedmaster Broad Arrow rep:










And a Â£40 MCA, amazingly bright!:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Some great shots, guys :thumbup:

Here are some of mine:

Poljot Aviator










Rolex ND Sub










RLT 17










Doxa Spiro










Vintage Anker diver










Mark


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

My effort from a previous session


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Hereâ€™s a few of mine:

Seiko Prospex SBCM023:










O&W Cobra:










Fortis B42 Cosmonauts day/date:


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

sparkyhx said:


>


WOW! Love the multi-colour lume, very slick.


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> WOW! Love the multi-colour lume, very slick.


Cheers - It was custom made to my spec


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely job.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My 10 year old Seamaster GMT.










Later,

William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think these were in the previous topic but here they are again


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the Luminor Panerai!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not the best pic I'm afraid but you get the idea. Tri colour tritium on my Dievas. fantastic night watch as even I can tell the time with it. h34r:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Heres two of mine

Marathon JSAR and Vixa


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Unlike Jason D) I'm not going to re-post any old lume shots, so just one more to add from last time










I must take a few more when I have some time


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

A couple i've taken


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anybody here know where really good reluming work is available?


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

The Seiko lads on a night out.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

not the easiest thing to photo with a mobile phone but my one and only attempt is of my sector mm and zilla and jsar.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

try again,


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Does anybody here know where really good reluming work is available?


PM sent, Rob


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

it's my lume shot, seamaster JB Ltd


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Heres a Q&D LM7 shot










Andy


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Great shot Andy, makes me want a PloProf sooo much! Shame I'm about Â£4000 short.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm, not sure why my images aren't showing - bl**dy Photobucket. Here they are again:

Broadarrow










MCA










1973 Omega SM 120 F300


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow your Citizen is amazingly bright Minkle!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I just have to join in


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

here is my Tag full face lume


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Dievas Chrono Tri colour lume.


----------



## gcleminson (Jun 25, 2009)

My Sinn 144:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

This is so cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Edited picture to show an approximate lume comparison between CWC G10 GS2000 and Pulsar G10 GS2000 after a few hours of dark.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Some nice shots here

Just the one from me:


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2007)

A lot of good lume shots

here are a few of my shots

Damasko DA37










SUB LV










MM300










Sumo










Tuna










Thomas


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

seamaster pro










inge


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

A shot of my (thoroughly beloved) PRS Speedbird III


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Lume Comparison - CWC GS2000 vs Hamilton Khaki

Initial exposure to light:










After 2 mins:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

My only recent lume shot


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only one I can find at the momemnt, it's from my Mirage


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> Helson Shark Diver


:jawdrop:

EDIT: I mean that in a good way...that's cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

the latest try at lume shots


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The only lume shots I currently have...

Divex 500










Seiko Orange Monster, no longer in my possesion


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

oris










citizen


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Stowa Airman vs CWC GS2000


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

1997 Omega Dynamic - lit with ultra-violet light


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A mix of luminescence and fluorescence


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> 1997 Omega Dynamic - lit with ultra-violet light


Niiiiiice. :yes:



Nalu said:


> A mix of luminescence and fluorescence


:jawdrop:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Nalu said:


> A mix of luminescence and fluorescence


Great pic!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry tried to add into last thread but couldnt

SuperOcean & Seamaster










and after a few mins they stay like this more or less all night


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A few of mine..

PRS4(?)










Altanus flieger










Ecozilla










Orange monster










6309-7049 with dodgy replacement hands (and a re-lumed dial)










mid sized citizen 200 metre divers..










John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

S'more...

Citizen ecodrive










Sekonda (cheapo) qtz, nice 'n big actually 










Another 6309-7040 with original lume..










033 seiko divers...










Ruskie dive watch (can't remember the model :blush: )










Poljot aviators watch..










Sorry for the grainy pic's (i'm worse than useless with a camera :blush: )

John


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Deja vu or what?

As I don't have a DSLR I wasn't sure if my Canon G7 was up to the job of taking a decent lume shot - Both my recent watch purchases (especially the Oris) have excellent lume - Not fantastic results but I hope you get the general idea? ... Paul :thumbsup:

Longines Hydroconquest










Oris TT1 Diver


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Only have one and its a oldie. Im crap at taking lume shots.


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Great lumed shots everbody. I must work at getting my skills up to speed here.

Thanks for all the lume.


----------

